# Surprise!!!!!



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

my new baby 16 weeks old I will be picking her up soon just waiting for her to be spayed before I can bring her home from the breeders. :hello1:


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Another puppy!! Oh my, she is adorable... Of course I'm partial to brindles also. Get used to lots of questions, most people have never seen a small dog with brindle coloring! Have fun with her.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I never looked for a brindle I emailed a breeder aksing for a choc tri but she sent me a fawn and this brindle and I just couldn't say no lol!!

Your crew is adorable I love all 3 are the 2 of them french bulldogs??? Ive always wanted a frenchie.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> I never looked for a brindle I emailed a breeder aksing for a choc tri but she sent me a fawn and this brindle and I just couldn't say no lol!!
> 
> Your crew is adorable I love all 3 are the 2 of them french bulldogs??? Ive always wanted a frenchie.


Thanks...Mia & Raisin are hybrid called a Mexican Frenchie. French Bulldog x Chi. I got them from a breeder in Witchita, KS. There are quite a number of breeders now, I keep in touch with lots of,them on FB. They are not quite 9 lbs. smart & funny!
People are obsessed with brindle, I had no idea. To see a small one is very unusual! Enjoy and post lots of pics, she is a beauty.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Congrats again! ! She is really pretty and unique looking!! Is she from the same breeder as Maiya? When is she gonna be spayed??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

It's way too cold for her up there. Send her south to me. lol I'm looking for a brindle girl. Hubby says I can have another so long as it's a brindle, too.


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

She's beautiful!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh my gosh, she's adorable! My best friend has a brindle chi and I love his colouring, it's so unique. Just curious, how come they're spaying her before you bring her home?


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Ohh a hybrid they didn't quite look french bulldog they arw adorable tho I've never heard of that mix here but I love the look of yours!!!


Shes not from the same breeder as Maiya she is from a show breeder here though parents are championed and they are spaying her before they adopt her out to protect their lines incase I was to go breed her not that I would but I understand why she is being spayed before I get her so within the next week. I know shes a bit young but I've known a few people to have their chis spayed early and they said no issues 1 person commented their legs end up longer but not noticeable to a non show owner lol. At least it'll be over with and included in the price she comes fully vaccinated and microchipped as well so I will not have to do anything but enjoy her


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank u everyone for the comments I am extremely excited I wasn't allowed to get another but I couldn't let her go so my fiancé finally accepted it and is even paying 1/2 hahaha. I already started ordering so many things even tho I have a million things waiting from Baby-Love lol.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

She is lovely, I really like brindles and they are rarely seen here in the UK. It is sad that she has to be spayed so young though.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Wicked Pixie said:


> She is lovely, I really like brindles and they are rarely seen here in the UK. It is sad that she has to be spayed so young though.



Yeah I was worried about it at first until I spoke to some people shes 4 months so its just 2 months early if I was to do it on a spay contract by 6 months. I think it'll be ok. They will keep her for 1 week after the spay to be sure she's all healed up.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I think 6 months is too soon for a spay! How big is she? My 17 week old girl is still tiny.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

That is quite young. They won't let you sign a document saying that you'll have her spayed before a year or something? I hope everything goes well for you. She really is adorable!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

She is 3lbs now.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

She is a bit bigger than my Bibi then. I hope it all goes well. Does she have a name?


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

No name yet I think it will come to me once she is here. Im waiting on a pick up date still. I'm anxious lol. Shes bigger than Maiya who is 5 months older lol. I wanted a standard size chi 5lbs range she's charting 5lbs but I think she'll be 5-6 her parents are both 5lbs.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

She is beautiful...love her colouring...when's she coming home, we want more pics !


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful! Love her markings


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm not sure yet waiting on a pick up date.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Congratulations on the new addition


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Awww she's so cute!! Everyone's getting a new puppy it seems.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

She is beautiful, I love her !!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone I've wanted a standard size girl ever since I realized Maiya will never make it that big lol everyone tried to convince me she would grow to 4lbs but I dont think she ever will shes at a solid 2.4-2.6 fluctuating and 9.5 months I love her but still longed for a 5lber lol now ive got medium small and xs


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I love her! I can't wait for lots and lots of pictures <3


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks Adrienne  I'm super excited!!!!


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Aahh so sweet, she looks just like my Maisie but brown not grey. Congrats


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

So exciting, I love her! She is so precious and unique.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Congrats on your new baby! Cutest puppy ever.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank you everyone I am excited and nervous not sure why guess I've just been so comfortable with 2 for so long.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Super Excited for you!!!!!!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

She is gorgeous! I have seen quite a few brindles, I love the brindle coat color! Her facial markings are beautiful!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank u ladies!!! I got word today she is being spayed on Thurs and I get her 1 week after spay so I should be getting her next week


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

Never knew you could get a brindle! Are you in the uk?


----------



## Princess chi chi (Sep 14, 2011)

Scrap that,just seen your in canada.never seen one before!! Awwww!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Aww she is so adorable!! Congratulations!! Can't wait to see more pics of her


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone brindles are not too common around here I've never seen 1 in person. My little girl was spayed today and the surgery went well she is sleepy but wagging her tail I was told  can't wait to get her next week.


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

She is beautiful congratulations 



x


----------



## Lilys Mum (Sep 25, 2013)

She is adorable xx


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

She is precious!

I, too, love the brindle!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Today is the day+!!!!!!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Oooooh so exciting!


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

Finally! Horay... Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

ooo Congrats!! Can't wait for pics 


x


----------

